# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  ПОПРОШАЙКА - просим ТОЛЬКО ЗДЕСЬ !!!

## dddimmm

Была когда то идентичная тема но ее почему то закрыли.

Ребята, кто может помочь найти конфигурацию Аналит. Стоматология для 7.7?

----------


## Jora201

Всем доброго времени суток. У кого есть есть последнее обновление для конфигурации Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 для Платформы 8.3.11. Скиньте пожалуйста ссылку для скачивания. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Jora201

Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 Базовая.!

----------

chopikus (10.04.2021)

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 Базовая.!


вот тут всё есть: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------

Ukei (01.01.2019), Артем_95 (05.02.2019)

----------


## Елеша

Здравствуйте!
Простите пожалуйста. Я не програмист. Может что неправильно понимаю.
Мне надо просто установить программу на новый компьютер.
Ищу платформу 1с 77 Базовая. Вот как на принтскрине. 
1c.JPG
То, что нашла здесь это вот такая и мои обновления не подходят 
Безымянный (1).jpg
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Ane4ka1C

Здравствуйте!
Ребята, дайте платформу 1с Предприятие 7.7 последнюю версию (ну или хоть какую-нибудь), пожалуйста.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Здравствуйте!
> Ребята, дайте платформу 1с Предприятие 7.7 последнюю версию (ну или хоть какую-нибудь), пожалуйста.


ссылка от Ukei

----------


## Малафеевский

Здравствуйте! 
нужна конфигурация для 7,7  кадры зарплата торговля бухгалтерия . если имеется такое можно на эл. почту кинуть   81alekseym@mail.ru  или хотя бы здесь отписаться . Спасибо!

----------


## CTPAX90

Всем доброго времени суток!
Ищу форму счет-фактуры(внешнюю) для Комплексной автоматизации 7.7
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Владимир К П

Здравствуйте, люди добрые. Дайте кому не жаль внеш. обработку- групповую печать этикеток (ценников) со штрих кодом для 1с7 ТиС 9.2.
Можно на ящик stylegrand@bk.ru
Благодарю за доброту.

----------


## squirrel.80

Здравствуйте. Очень нужно обновление для конфигурации "Аналит:Поликлиника+Стацио  ар. Расчет зарплаты" 7.7.
Не могли бы выложить?

----------


## squirrel.80

Здравствуйте. Очень нужно обновление для конфигурации "Аналит:Поликлиника+Стацио  ар. Расчет зарплаты" 7.7.
Не могли бы выложить?

----------


## squirrel.80

Стационар 7.7

----------


## Ukei

-  Не надо дублировать темы.

----------

